# Driftwood help



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
my driftwood is making the tank water a bit foggy, is there anything I can do for that?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

either soak it for a bit out of the tank or water changes or put carbon in your filter


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I always boil driftwood in a big pot before placing in tank. When the water turns brown, I drain it and boil again, three or four times until water comes out light tan. As weedkiller said, carbon in the filter will clear your water, but boiling the wood will prevent it from happening again.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how do you know it is the driftwood that is making the tank foggy ??


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

If it is in fact the driftwood making the tank "fog" in a tea color, then boil it. I boil mine about three times, and then let it dry in the sun for about a week to get all the tannins out. However it really depends on the size of the driftwood.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

charcoal and patrial water changes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have hundreds of pieces of driftwood in my tanks and never had one make it cloudy...
you may have done something to cause a bacteria bloom though..


----------



## Laurac4892 (Mar 1, 2013)

Driftwood can give a yellowish hue to the water if not boiled a couple times before placing in the tank. Boil it and then let it sit in a 5 gallon bucket for a few days in water. Then to get your tank water back to normal you just need to do periodic water changes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

